# Wood-stove in SE MI ?



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone know where to find wood-burning stoves in SE Michigan? There's plenty on line, but shipping is another $100. I just need something simple to heat my garage.


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

We bought ours at Hudson Brickyard, corner of U.S.12 and 127. That's probably quite a ways from Ferndale, though. There are a couple more places here in Lenawee. Check your yellow pages under "stoves" Also Tractor Supply always has a few this time of year.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Try Emmetts Energy.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I've got a friend that I should be talking to in the next day or so. He used to own Atlas Fireplace in Troy. But he had to close down in August because the owner of the building he had been in for years decided not to renew his lease so he had to get out. I think he used to sell stoves as well as fireplaces. I'll see if he knows of anyone else in the area or maybe he may have some old stock still that he might want to get rid of. When I talk to him I'll find out and let you know.

John


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

You might call these guys. They have some decent stoves.But the price was high I thought. 

Town and Country hardware
27740 Ford rd.
Garden city Mi. 
734 422 2750

Harbor freight also has some.
http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=wood+stove&Submit=Go


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

maak said:


> Does anyone know where to find wood-burning stoves in SE Michigan? There's plenty on line, but shipping is another $100. I just need something simple to heat my garage.


 Try craigslist.org You will find good deals ,Mich


----------



## evil_opie (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi,
Try Tractor Supply Co. They have stores in Howell, Whitmore Lake, Caro and Imlay City to name few. I've seen them in stock at the Whitmore Lake store earlier this season.

*Vogelzang Boxwood Cast Iron Stove $150*
*Vogelzang Frontiersman® Steel Plated Wood Stove $400*

Op


----------



## mau (Sep 6, 2005)

try evergreen on groesbeck near 15 mile.if they dont have it i think they will order it.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

evil_opie said:


> Hi,
> Try Tractor Supply Co. They have stores in Howell, Whitmore Lake, Caro and Imlay City to name few. I've seen them in stock at the Whitmore Lake store earlier this season.
> 
> *Vogelzang Boxwood Cast Iron Stove $150*
> ...


 I'll have to try there. I used to live in Holly, and I'd see their commercials, and always meant to check them out. Thanks guys.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

maak said:


> Does anyone know where to find wood-burning stoves in SE Michigan? There's plenty on line, but shipping is another $100. I just need something simple to heat my garage.


Konieczka Heating & Cooling
3423 S State Rd
Davison, MI 48423
Phone: (810) 653-0299

They just put one in my pole barn and did a really ice job. If you like you can come over and take a looksee.


----------



## Laketrotter (Jan 26, 2008)

There's a Fireplace Shop just west of Ferndale in Oak Park. It's in an industrial area on Northend Ave , just east of Coolidge and about a 1/2 mile south of Nine Mile Road. They sell fireplaces and also fill propane tanks. I don't know the exact name , but I think it's American Fireplace.


----------



## Black Lake (Oct 26, 2005)

Try Tractor Supply, I go to the one in Howell, MI. I bought a nice stove for a garage on craigslist.org for 35.00. look there too.


----------

